# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Multiple data files to array (for tile games)

## damasterjo

This example will take 10 text files full of map information and assign them into one 3 dimensional array.

----------


## Mark Gambo

Why wouldn't you Dimension the variable "Maps" as a String or Integer?



VB Code:
Dim maps(1 To 10, 1 To 15, 1 To 12) As String

----------


## damasterjo

guess I didnt think of it, If your going to have less that 256 images and dont plan on using negative, set it as a byte! Good question though, I need to work on not leaving my variables as variants by default, it possible could slow down a game.

----------

